# Android os in nokia n8



## Gaurav265 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,guys ,dont confused with my thread title.just i need your help.i want to buy a smart phone under 25k.i has seen the nokia n8 i like the phone but dont like the os of phone i like if it has android os.so,if any phone available with all the features of n8 then pls tell me.i have not used any phone os other than symbian and now want to use android.also tell which os is better wm ,blackbeery or iphone.i use the phone for internet and watching movies,also has decent camera and video call is important.
And what is tablets its like a smartphone.
Pls advise fastly i am waiting..........


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

for ~25k (around 26k), you can also look at LG Optimus 2X. superb hardware but the software is a little buggy. else for 23k, Desire S.


----------



## Ali Stone (Jun 6, 2011)

wait for about 8 months from now and get yourself a samsung galaxy s2 it is impossible to get android on n8 i also trie it on my n8 and e7 but didnt work wasting youre tym iver android on n8 and e7 is bullshit


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 6, 2011)

You can also consider Galaxy Tab. Big battery & its Gingerbread update is phenomenal.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 6, 2011)

if camera and multimedia is your priority, please check SE Xperia Arc.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks guys.i like optimus x2.is any minus point of this phone.


----------



## Ali Stone (Jun 6, 2011)

no optimus x2 has got no minus but it runs on android 2.2 but very soon it will be getting ndroid 2.3 update


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2011)

Optimus 2X software is a bit buggy. read random restarts (maybe SD card issue). firmware fixes or updates maybe coming soon or maybe LG will bring out gingerbread to fix these issues.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 7, 2011)

desiibond said:


> if camera and multimedia is your priority, please check SE Xperia Arc.



+1


----------



## Sarath (Jun 7, 2011)

desiibond said:


> if camera and multimedia is your priority, please check SE Xperia Arc.



*the arc has no front facing camera for video calling. review in sig.*

Cant say which OS is better. Depends on your preference.

Android is the best as of now for you.
Close is iOS, almost the same but not as open as android.
BB is good for those who like BB Messenger in case all your friends have got BBs too. Its biggest USP.
WM7 with mango update; I have no idea.
Last is symbian OS. Good battery life. Bad at everything else.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 7, 2011)

For an extra 3K you can go for HTC Incredible S (same as it's name).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:


> Hi,guys ,dont confused with my thread title.



Buddy reading u r thread title is confusing it is saying like "installing Android OS in Nokia N8..."

the thread title shud be *"Android OS phone or Nokia N8??"*



Gaurav265 said:


> i want to buy a smart phone under 25k.i has seen the nokia n8 i like the phone but dont like the os of phone i like if it has android os.so


there many models of android from HTC,Samsung,LG..
but the most successful so far is HTC & Samsung.



Gaurav265 said:


> if any phone available with all the features of n8 then pls tell me.


i dont think there is phone with all the features of N8 + 12MP cam + xenon flash



Gaurav265 said:


> i have not used any phone os other than symbian and now want to use android.also tell which os is better wm ,blackbeery or iphone.


u ask for android & now other alternatives OSes.....
u r totally confused man.....




Gaurav265 said:


> i use the phone for internet and watching movies,also has decent camera and video call is important.


i use all above in my Nokia 5233 except video call 



Gaurav265 said:


> And what is tablets its like a smartphone.


no its more than a smart phone.....



Gaurav265 said:


> Pls advise fastly i am waiting..........


have patience..bcoz "the fruit of patience is sweeeet"


----------



## desiibond (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaurav265 said:


> thanks guys.i like optimus x2.is any minus point of this phone.



UI is still immature and is still on Froyo (should get Gingerbread soon). Seriously speaking, if you can, close your eyes and get SGSII.


----------

